# My First Divers Watch



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

I love divers watches and yesterday my girlfriend gave me a Seiko SKX009 for my birthday. I absolutely love it, it feels great, looks great and hopefully it will work great too..

I was wondering if anyone had the user manual in pdf format, I would really appreciate it if someone could e-mail it too me at [email protected]









Some pictures:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

It's the SEIKO_7S26.PDF

http://www.seiko.com.au/inst_man.html

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jok what a nice girlfriend you have to give you a Seiko for your birthday


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Mike









Phil; yes she is very nice.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What's else is in the collection then


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

PhilM said:


> What's else is in the collection then


Apart from the Seiko I have 5 Swatch's and a casio. I want to get a few more "divers", but I'm not quite sure which ones yet..


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well if it's modern Seiko it has to be:

Seiko SKX007 Black Bezel version of the SKX009

Seiko SKX779 Black Monster

Seiko SKX781 Orange Monster










Mike


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Well if it's modern Seiko it has to be:
> 
> ...
> 
> Mike


I really like the SKX007, with a black rubber strap, I think that will be my next watch









I found this really good site with all the different models:

Seiko divers

I would also be interested similar watches by other makes, would appreciate some recommendations


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well that is one of the best Seiko resources for diver fanatics! !!
















There are some very cool Citizen divers and of course the O&W divers are well worth a peek!!!!

Mike


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I think that will be my next watch :

Sounds awfully like the start of something very familiar!!!! Welcome to the world of watch collecting, the place where having money is only a transitory experience between the arrivals of new watches...


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I think that will be my next watch :
> 
> Sounds awfully like the start of something very familiar!!!! Welcome to the world of watch collecting, the place where having money is only a transitory experience between the arrivals of new watches...


Thanks, Every time I pass a watch store I see a new watch that I want...









Now I've had my Seiko for almost a week and I am very happy with it, I wear it pretty much 24/7.

I do have a question though; the watch changes the date pretty much exactly at midnight, but it does not change the day at the same time. My watch has english/spanish language and about an hour after midnight it changes the day to the same as the previous, but in spanish. Like now, instead of going to Mon it went to Dom, then several hours later it changes to the correct day/language.

Is this normal? Am I supposed to be asleep now and not notice...









I have set the time/date according to the manual.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avanti said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > I think that will be my next watch :
> ...


As far as I know this is normal, all my dual language day/dates appear to do the same thing


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes that's perfectly normal... Date changes about midnight... Day completes its changeover about 02:00-03:00'ish

Mike


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Yes that's perfectly normal... Date changes about midnight... Day completes its changeover about 02:00-03:00'ish
> 
> Mike


Thanks guys









I was worried that something was wrong. I actually stayed up until it changed day, it happened at 3


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm these Seiko Automatics really are very cool
















Good to hear that you are getting on with your new time-piece
















Mike


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great looking watch. I've got my first Seiko diver coming soon and I think the 007 could be on the cards soon as well.

Matt


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The Seiko SKX007 is a thoroughly recommended watch... But then so are the Black & Orange Monsters...

Very good value for money...  

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> The Seiko SKX007 is a thoroughly recommended watch... But then so are the Black & Orange Monsters...
> 
> Very good value for money...
> 
> Mike


I haven't had my BM off my wrist for more than a couple of days since I bought it. It's superb value. I'll never sell it


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a question, it seems like my watch is going way to fast. About 10 days ago I set the time after the clock on the tele text, now it is about 4,5 minutes ahead...







That does not seem right to me.. I use it 24/7, and set it correctly, according to the manual.

What should I do?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm that is a little fast, but only 30 secs a day really , so I doubt that there is anything wrong with the watch, if it annoys you a lot then a watchsmith should be able to regulate it to maybe 5-10 seconds a day for you, you wont get a lot better than that in the real world, timekeeping can be affected by so many variables, temperature, the position of the watch when your not wearing it ( do you sleep with it on?) etc.....

Its just one of those things really









My advice, get some more watches







that way you wont notice any slight timekeeping deviation


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It poss could do with a tweak on the regulator but.....

you'll probably find it will slow down when left in a certain position overnight.

When you go to bed make a note the time compared to an accurate source. Place the watch laying on it's back dial up and then in the morning make a note of the difference to the known source.

The next night try it crown up, then dial down, etc etc, after about a week you should have exhausted all the positions and found which one slows it down the most.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice start to a seiko collection, i hope you realise that now you have set the ball rolling you are going to be poor for the rest of your life


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

grail city.... I must resist... I must resist... I must search eB*y.... I must buy buy buy...


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 9, 2008)

me too: "I absolutely love it, it feels great, looks great and hopefully it will work great too.."

and, it is my first dive watch too.

see


----------

